# What's in your garden?



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought it would be nice to make a thread where we could all contribute some pictures of various wildlife that pops up in our gardens now the weathers warming up...

Having 2 cats that are spending more and more time in the garden with the warm weather I don't really get a lot of birds visiting lol, but do get lots of insects! 

Firstly a woodlouce









A Crab Spider









A Rabbit Hutch Spider









And one more from me, a Hoverfly









Will keep my eye out for more bugs in the garden


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

cat001 said:


> I thought it would be nice to make a thread where we could all contribute some pictures of various wildlife that pops up in our gardens now the weathers warming up...
> 
> Having 2 cats that are spending more and more time in the garden with the warm weather I don't really get a lot of birds visiting lol, but do get lots of insects!
> 
> ...


Not so much the garden but this little thing gets in the house


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No pictures as it took me totally by surprise - sitting out on the patio this evening when a fox calmly trotted out from the side of the house, past me, past my cat, who was out with me on her harness and up the garden to the field behind  Mai Tai went mad trying to chase after him but i don't think the fox could have cared less :lol:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Not so much the garden but this little thing gets in the house
> View attachment 45341


We get loads of woodlice in the house, little pests they are


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> No pictures as it took me totally by surprise - sitting out on the patio this evening when a fox calmly trotted out from the side of the house, past me, past my cat, who was out with me on her harness and up the garden to the field behind  Mai Tai went mad trying to chase after him but i don't think the fox could have cared less :lol:


Aww that must have been so surreal to see lol, the foxes in my area won't let you get anywhere near them, I only ever see their silhouette at night.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really would hate to think!! I HATE insecty things they seriously freak me out and i have the heebie jeebies for ages after...........so no sleep for me just now! Lol!!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I really would hate to think!! I HATE insecty things they seriously freak me out and i have the heebie jeebies for ages after...........so no sleep for me just now! Lol!!


Haha sorry, I should have put a warning in the title LOL :lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Haha sorry, I should have put a warning in the title LOL :lol:


Lol!! No worries.......although i did last night! I ''felt'' them all crawling over me while i was laying in bed :lol:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

hi i was just wondering how you put photos on here with out downloading them into a pets forum album,

thanks,
Robert:thumbup:



cat001 said:


> I thought it would be nice to make a thread where we could all contribute some pictures of various wildlife that pops up in our gardens now the weathers warming up...
> 
> Having 2 cats that are spending more and more time in the garden with the warm weather I don't really get a lot of birds visiting lol, but do get lots of insects!
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ooo that made me shudder!! Im not good with creepy crawlies lol!!

The pictures are amazing thou, what camera do you have?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I have got a couple of birds nests, but put the pics on general...oopsy 
Will put them on here when i get some more pics


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

I got ducks and chickens in my garden is that classed as wildlife?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

well this is a long post and this is not even a fraction of what I have in my backyard 

white tip has poisonous fangs 



red back can be deadly 



honey eater



skink



bobtail



and mole crickets


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Devils Coachmen


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

also huntsmans



lady birds



christmas spider


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

ooh youve got some interesting wildlife in your garden Waterlily lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Shamen said:


> ooh youve got some interesting wildlife in your garden Waterlily lol


thats only half of it but I didnt wanna take over the thread :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

We had a few little robins recently



























One of my favourite birds, long tailed tit.









Buzzard overhead.









Not sure I like this visiting sparrowhawk!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If it wasn't for the sparrow hawks the song birds would be in a bad way


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello people 

We've been feeding our birds since January when we got the harsh winter through encouragement from a paticular member on here (she knows who she is ) and we've been feeding them ever since! Currently we only have out sunflower seeds and a small amount of no mess as we've run out but my mum is on her way home with more thistle seed and a brand new peanut feeder (mesh of course) with some peanuts. We have a bird bath and also a water feature but it needs unclogging (the pump) and the birds love to use it. I'm planning on buying a new shepherd's hook thing as the one we have is old and crooked and just...yeah. Oh and we have a huge tree stump too which I put some big fat blocks on today (peanut and fruit flavoured) and we also have some mild grated cheese out. There are plenty of baby birdies in the garden and next door feed the birds too and the hedge runs between the back gardens so it is perfect for them! All of the feeders are hanging from the gazebo at the bottom of the garden which we also have a river behind our garden and plenty of trees and there is a hedge along the other side of our garden too. Lots of areas, oh and a holly bush and a load more trees :laugh:

Sorry for the overload, aha. Will share pictures in the future when I have time to sit down and watch the birds


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Come on...get the camera out, never mind not got time. Sounds like your garden is ideal for wildlife.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

This isnt my garden any more and the pic is old but I absolutely love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thats only half of it but I didnt wanna take over the thread :thumbup: :lol:


its okay i think we've seen quite enough thank you:lol:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

tosca said:


> Come on...get the camera out, never mind not got time. Sounds like your garden is ideal for wildlife.


LOL well if I get some spare time tomorrow I shall sit...and wait. Of course Inca will be wanting to play fetch too


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures...anyone like to help me name? They all come out as soon as I'm not looking  they aren't fantastic, but I tried 










Blackbird of course 









Some of the feeders (we now have a peanut feeder out too so we've moved them around the gazebo a bit)









Female blackbird (?) lol













































Female blackbird again (?)









Trampoline leg got in the way!









Male blackbird


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Now those are fat birds! You feed them well


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Good on you! The first birds are goldfinches, absolutely beautiful birds and becoming more common. Then as you say, male and female blackbirds. The one in fetching pinky-orange is a male chaffinch. I think the ones on the feeder are bluetit but can't really see to be sure (there are lots of different tits). Then back to the blackbirds again.

Thank you ery much for taking the time..


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Now those are fat birds! You feed them well


:laugh: :laugh:


tosca said:


> Good on you! The first birds are goldfinches, absolutely beautiful birds and becoming more common. Then as you say, male and female blackbirds. The one in fetching pinky-orange is a male chaffinch. I think the ones on the feeder are bluetit but can't really see to be sure (there are lots of different tits). Then back to the blackbirds again.
> 
> Thank you ery much for taking the time..


Thanks for helping me, there are plenty more that we get but they never seem to want to be there when the camera is there


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

here some of mine,
swallow








dunnock








chaffinch








sparrow hawk








bull finch








gold finch








coal tit








woodpecker








buzzard








tree sparrow








house sparrow









now for the bugs
bee fly








lady bird








some sort of bee








some sort of other bee








and the last one (thank god your thinking) a butter fly,


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

I gotta be soooo lucky! My large, first floor lounge window immediately overlooks woodland. You name it, we see it! Roe deer, foxes, squidgels, rodents, birds of all kinds [lot of jays this year] Whole squadrons of magpies, Big fat pigeons, woodpeckers. tawny owls, butterflies and creepy crawlies too varied to list! Hoggies are in strength this year and so are the blackbirds who's songs greet the day and call in the evenings.
Another great bonus is the amount of wild fruits and berries. going to make loads of jams and copious amounts of crab apple jelly and rose hip jelly too! Elderberry wine, me thinks might be a good idea! Get out there and forage!
Paol. :thumbup:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super photo's on this thread Folks.
Rob, you are so lucky having Tree Sparrows, we don't get them here.


----------

